# 'Last Goodbye'



## Luminosity (Jul 2, 2004)

*' Last Goodbye' - by Jeff Buckley*

This is our last goodbye
I hate to feel the love between us die
But it's over
Just hear this and then i'll go
You gave me more to live for
More than you'll ever know

This is our last embrace
Must I dream and always see your face
Why can't we overcome this wall
Well, maybe it's just because i didn't know you at all

Kiss me, please kiss me
But kiss me out of desire, babe, and not consolation
You know it makes me so angry 'cause i know that in time
I'll only make you cry, this is our last goodbye

Did you say "no, this can't happen to me," 
And did you rush to the phone to call
Was there a voice unkind in the back of your mind 
Saying maybe you didn't know him at all
You didn't know him at all, oh, you didn't know

Well, the bells out in the church tower chime
Burning clues into this heart of mine
Thinking so hard on her soft eyes and the memories 
Offer signs that it's over... it's over

* Jeff Buckley*


----------



## Lula (Jul 2, 2004)

*The Creative Corner
A place to share artwork that is not photography. Post your Poetry, Music, Paintings, etc.*

 :shock: Its suppose to be *your* work!!! :roll:

Anyway ... Good choice, thats beautifull


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow thanks for that ...  :scratch: 
It doesnt necessarily HAVE to be our OWN stuff Lula.
It can be lyrics /poetry/etc that you really like , whether it by your own or by other artists...
I think as long as its specified clearly that it isnt your own work there shouldnt be any probs.


----------



## manda (Jul 3, 2004)

This is one of my all time favourite songs.
The man was brilliant.
Have u heard they are re releasing Grace?
http://www.jeffbuckley.com/news.asp?id=56

I think if you want to share lyrics that you enjoy this is the place to do it. Lumi wasn't trying to say they were her lyrics.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 4, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> This is one of my all time favourite songs.
> The man was brilliant.
> Have u heard they are re releasing Grace?
> http://www.jeffbuckley.com/news.asp?id=56




Oh yeah hon , I agree regarding his brilliance. The way his music is standing up on its own merits , after his death , speaks for itself. There are so many of his lyrics that are just soulful & beautiful and resonate within a lot of people.
He was a natural born poet/singer.

:shock: OHHHH I know what I'm asking for , come my birthday !! ( can ya tell I just read what was in the link ya put up ? ).
That cd/dvd package already has a space reserved in my cd rack  !


----------



## Lula (Jul 5, 2004)

> Wow thanks for that ...



Point taken...sorry my mistake !

Actually i only have one album of jeff buckley and its the "grace" album
Hehehehehe ITS BEAUTIFULL


----------



## japmula (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Lumin...that's a really cute signature quote....hehe...made me smile b/c when I was a kid, I thought it rained b/c God was crying...lol...except my reason for why he was crying was b/c he was upset about something and if there was thunder/lightning, then it was b/c He was really upset! lol....


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Japmula ! 
Thanks , glad it made ya smile  



			
				japmula said:
			
		

> if there was thunder/lightning, then it was b/c He was really upset! lol....


----------

